# Proteus error, duplicate part reference



## walter2010 (Ene 31, 2013)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en este foro y quería agradecerle todo el material que ponen a disposición de la comunidad. 

Mi problema es que e creado un nuevo componente en Proteus pero al memento de simularlo me da un error denominado, duplicate part reference, y la simulación no se produce. Quería sabe que es lo que realice mal para que me de esta clase de errores. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## aguevara (Ene 31, 2013)

Duplicate Part Reference = Referencia de Parte Duplicado, es decir tienes mas de un componente con la misma referencia ejemplo R1 10K   y R1  330, duplicaste la referencia R1.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2013)

*Duplicate part* significa : componente duplicado.

Por ahí le hayas repetido el nombre con otro existente

Edito : Nos pisamos con *aguevara*


----------



## walter2010 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hala amigos gracias por responder:

Ya controle que no haya ninguna parte duplicada y esta todo bien.

También controle que el nombre que estoy usando no se repita con otro creado antes.

El error se produce cuando quiero crear el Make Device me sale el siguiente cartel (lo comprimí en .rar porque no se como subirlo en .jpg). desde ya gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2013)

Podrias usar un traductor:

Usted está haciendo un dispositivo donde una o mas pins-patas tienen el mismo nombre


----------



## walter2010 (Feb 3, 2013)

Si ya comprobé todos las partes de mi nuevo componente, y ninguna se repetía el nombre. Al principio me daba error al querer compilar en la pata 40, luego en la 39, ... Lo que realice para ir eliminando los error fue copiar con el icono de copia de block pero hora me da un error en la pata cero, pero cual es la pata cero, ahora te muestro como seria el error en un archivo comprimido.


----------

